# Fair Grove Mi bean fest car show.



## alleyyooper (Sep 6, 2017)

The Bean soup we were told about to intice us to attend this show was a HUGE disappointment. Soup was made off site didn't arrive till noon and the line once there was long, longer and longest. then once thru the line we (me liking salted foods.) found the soup way to salty, should have left it out and let people add it to their taste and allow people with high blood pressure to enjoy it also.

car show was OK.

Our Buick 1985 LaSabre collectors edition.





A well thought out and done S10 4x4.






Nicely done 1966 Ford F250.






Love this farmer built rat rod. Dodge body, Perkins 4 cylinder Diesel engine and a Farmall tractor grill and raditor housing. Has an oil bath air cleaner and doies a whole 68 MPH on the road.














 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 6, 2017)

1930 Ford well restored.






Ford Falcon sprint trim.






Freedom isn't cheap 64 Chevy.








Chevy delivery truck. Clean engine.












. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 6, 2017)

Chyfoley, think that is hoiw it goes. ford body, Chrysler 426 hemi engine and a Chevy rear end. Nice little trailer too.








50 Chevy sedan.





Dodge street rod for sale, Got a spare 39,000 for it?






63 Buick.






IH in process truck.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 6, 2017)

Pontiac Tempest rug rat hauler, Just returned form a vaction in th esmoky mountians. Owner stated no problems and 18 MPG with kids wife and all their camping gear.






Chevell rug rat hauler.






Pontiac powered Chevy pick up.






78 Pete double bunk.







El Camino.






65 Chevy rug rat hauler.





S10 chop top in progress .






Fun street rod.






 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Once again, great pics! 

Never been much of a car nut, but I sure do enjoy looking at them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 8, 2017)

I have always liked cars, trucks and old tractors.
But you may have noticed that I don't take to many pictures of the mucle cars of the 1960/1970's.

 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 8, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> I have always liked cars, trucks and old tractors.
> But you may have noticed that I don't take to many pictures of the mucle cars of the 1960/1970's.
> 
> Al




I just never really got into the whole car thing when I was younger. No hot rods or muscle cars. But, I did have a 1974 long bed Ford F-250 4x4 that I did some work on.

First on the agenda was an 8K lb. Warn winch. Then, I had a sun roof installed in the roof of the cab. Next came some big ole tires, measuring 42" tall and about 14" wide. I was the first in my area to have tires that big. And, then came a big tube roll-bar for the bed.

That was a great looking pick-up. Made some money in the winters by pulling others out of ditches.


----------

